# με το καλό



## enatopaidi

Hello! I'm having trouble finding the exact meaning of " με το καλό " in the following Greek sentence:" Όταν με το καλό επιστρέψανε στην πατρίδα τους κάνανε αίσθηση." I'd like to find similar examples and/or translations into English, French or Spanish.


----------



## shawnee

My translation into English is, " all being well ....". In this sentence which doesn't quite make sense to me, it is more a case of good conditions having prevailed ........., or another way of saying 'by the grace of the lord' without the religious implications.


----------



## bearded

Hello
I would suggest  ''when they fortunately returned...''.


----------



## shawnee

Yes, bearded man, I agree. I completely overlooked the 'returned' aspect of the sentence.


----------



## Perseas

shawnee said:


> [...] it is more a case of good conditions having prevailed .........,


In my opinion, that's a good point.

Except "fortunately", I 've also thought of "happily".


----------



## bearded

@ Perseas
'Happily' may be even better, but, when a Greek reads or hears _me to kalò_, does he think more of luck or of happiness?


----------



## Acestor

bearded man said:


> @ Perseas
> 'Happily' may be even better, but, when a Greek reads or hears _me to kalò_, does he think more of luck or of happiness?



OK, I know my name is not Perseas, but in answer to your question I'd say it often simply means "eventually" but it also implies that nothing untoward happened on the way.


----------



## bearded

Sas eycharisto' poly', Acestor, yia tin apàntisì sas.


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> @ Perseas
> 'Happily' may be even better, but, when a Greek reads or hears _me to kalò_, does he think more of luck or of happiness?


I 'd like to add that I look at it also as an indirect wish ~ "I wish you a happy end". Towards the end, "luck" can also play a role.


----------



## bearded

That is interesting, Perseas.  Sas eycharisto' epìsis.


----------

